# Wood Turning Supplies - hourglass



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

My 5 year old grand daughter has recently shown interest in a sand timer in a board game. I decided I'd make her one. I have turned some hourglasses in the past and had bought my sand filled glass from I believe Penn State Ind. It appears they do not carry this any longer. Klockit does carry a 30 minute model, but it's a kit complete with spindles and the bases. 
I've googled for hourglass and sand timer and am having problems finding a supplier. 
Does anyone know where I could get the sand filled glass components to turn a 60 minute hourglass? 
Thanks in advance.

P.S. I see Rockler offers one but they are oversold until Feb.


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

woodcraft carries them.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080386/29004/60-Minute-Hourglass.aspx

best of luck,
john


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Lee Valley carries them. I don't know how much you are planning on spending for one, but here is the link.
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=32868&cat=1,250,43243,50237


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I didn't even think about woodcraft. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

